
Automating Google Authenticator Flow - hellripper
https://github.com/ashwinbhaskar/Google-Authenticator
======
hellripper
I use this to automate connecting to VPNs. I am sure this could be used to
authenticate other flows too. Eg :- you could create a short-cut key which
would populate your Google authenticator OTP into the clipboard.

